# 2012 850 ho xp eps is in



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well my new toy is at the dealer and I pick her up tomorrow will all the goodies added to her. I sold my Brute 750 and have been impatiently waiting for it to come in. I will post better pics when I get her home.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep very nice! I like that color! Can't wait to see pics w/ it modded.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Like the color sharp bike


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, what are the goodies that were added? Sharp looking bike by the way.


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

27x9x14 Mud Lite XTR Radials Front
27x11x14 Rears on ITP SS Alloy 112 Wheels
WARN XT40 ATV Winch With Mile Marker Synthetic Rope
Moose Front Bumper
Moose A-Arm Guards and Skid Pan
Jstrong AM-FM-CD Satellite MP3 Player Stero System
2 Up Pure Polaris Lock N Ride Seat
Polaris Sportsman XP HID Factory Replacement Light Kit

That is about it for now
*
*


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Should be a beast id like to see pics when you get it


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just got back from picking her up . Took 4.5 hours after I did all the paper work and gave them a check yesterday. They put over 100 polaris's out the door today. I will get the pictures tomorrow. But I will say this what little bit I got to ride it So far it feels like an awesome machine and the power steering is sweeettttttt!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

This Thing is A Beast!!
The ride and power of it is amazing!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet ride bro. Your ready to hit the trails now:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man thats nice! I'm jealous! Lol


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I was kind of getting nervous because everyone kept telling me the Polaris would be a dog after leaving the 750 brute force. All I can say is those people have no clue as to how much power this thing has. I took it on her 1st trail ride and I can tell you this much " YOU WILL LEARN ABOUT THROTTLE CONTROL" If you bust on this throttle you better be sure you have it pointed in the right direction and are holding on. The power is different than the brute Force as it is not quite as quick to accelerate but after that split second of the little I guess you would call it a pause that she comes to life and pulls like a hemi! Get it in a hole and she will eat . I do see fender flares is going to be a must!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Nice looking ride for sure!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That radio even has a holder for a can of your preferance. Looks like some little guy is ready to go.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i can see one thing that gotta go allready, that lil yellow sticker!!!!!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That thing looks huge you look like a little kid on there 



Lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice bike man and maxpower i know some little kid that went to deep sunday and took a drink bwahahahahahaha.:haha:


----------



## papaslim (Sep 30, 2011)

*850 hype*

That is a nice looking bike you got there hoss. If I ever got one id make it street legal lol I just cant see investing in a sweet ride like that just to putt around, but we all got dreams. Im not giving up on my brute


----------

